# Advanced Aquarist article - feeding corals



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

A good read on feeding corals http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2013/12/aafeature.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Interesting findings:

- Feeding during the day has better effects over feeding at night which can inhibit growth.
- broadcast feed or use continuous feeding.. Spot feeding doesn't appear to be very effective as we think.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

hrm interesting...i'm going to start to feed during the day and see if i notice a difference.


----------



## duckhams (Oct 13, 2009)

This should be a sticky. Great info! I bet there are a lot of starved corals that unnecessarily die because of poor food sources/concentrations.


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Agreed! Maybe one of the Mods will find merit in it and stick 'em up . Seems our skimmers are also contributing to the lack of food for corals in the reef tanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

sticky sticky sticky sticky

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Great find!

So does this mean we should increase nitrates and add CO2?










Sent from my iPhone with auto correct. Can't you tell?


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Funny you posted this article, ive been thinking about this lately
What type of "plankton" or "algae" do you guys put in your tanks?

I used to go to Aquatic Kingdom and buy a little bottle of green photoplankton but i havent seen it around since (about 2 years ago)

Do any places still sell photo or plankton bottles with live organic matter?


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Kweli said:


> Funny you posted this article, ive been thinking about this lately
> What type of "plankton" or "algae" do you guys put in your tanks?
> 
> I used to go to Aquatic Kingdom and buy a little bottle of green photoplankton but i havent seen it around since (about 2 years ago)
> ...


Phil (WiseguyPhil) does live green Phyto (nanno) or if you are looking for mixed phyto you can get ReefNutrition Phytofeast and phytofeast live from Canada Corals. Just remember that phytofeast is very concentrated and a little goes a long way.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

How is the pricing?
Will it cost so much that Ill be eating macaroni and cheese and they will be eating kegs steakhouse


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

Contact Phil, but think SUM sells his phyto for 10.00 a 500ml bottle. Phytofeast goes for 12.00 a bottle.


----------

